# 6 loại mặt nạ làm se khít lỗ chân lông



## thuypham (15/8/18)

Bí quyết làm se khít lỗ chân lông là câu hỏi trăn trở của nhiều phụ nữ. Vậy làm cách nào để thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông vừa tiết kiệm chi phí lại không tốn quá nhiều thời gian?

Sở hữu làn da với lỗ chân lông to khiến bạn dễ bị mụn và các vấn đề về da. Để cải thiện vấn đề này, bạn hãy chọn cho mình những loại mặt nạ từ thiên nhiên có khả năng làm se khít lỗ chân lông. Cùng chúng tôi khám phá 6 loại mặt nạ làm se khít lỗ chân lông vô cùng hiệu quả.

*1. Mặt nạ chanh – trứng gà tươi*

*

*
_Mặt nạ chanh – trứng gà tươi_​
Tách lấy lòng trắng trứng gà, nhỏ 2-3 giọt chanh tươi vào hỗn hợp sau đó đánh đều cho đến khi nổi bông. Đắp hỗn hợp lên mặt nạ giấy đã được trải sẵn trên mặt và để trong 30 phút để mặt nạ khô hẳn. Rửa sạch mặt bằng nước ấm, lưu ý bạn nên dùng khăn bông mềm lau khô nhẹ nhàng, tránh chà xát mạnh trên da mặt dễ gây tổn thương cho da và làm da nhanh lão hóa.

*2. Mặt nạ Baking Soda*

*

*
_Mặt nạ Baking Soda_​
Baking Soda là chất rắn màu trắng có dạng tinh thể và trông giống bột mì, hơi mặn và có tính kiềm. Baking soda có khả năng tẩy tế bào chết, làm sạch bụi bẩn trên da cũng như cân bằng độ pH làm da tươi trẻ hơn. Để làm se khít lỗ chân lông, bạn cần mix 2 muỗng cà phê baking soda cùng nửa quả chanh tươi và 1 muỗng cà phê mật ong, đắp hỗn hợp lên mặt khoảng 15 phút sau đó rửa lại bằng nước lạnh.

*3. Mặt nạ rau răm – muối*

*

*
_Mặt nạ rau răm – muối_​
Rau răm và muối là hai loại gia vị mang lại giá trị dinh dưỡng cao cho da. Muối có nhiều khoáng chất có thể bổ sung chất dinh dưỡng cho da, bên cạnh đó rau răm là một loại thuốc chữa bệnh được yêu thích trong dân gian. Giã nát muối và rau răm, chắt lấy nước cốt và thoa đều lên mặt trong 2 tiếng rồi rửa lại bằng nước ấm. Kiên trì trong 1 tháng, lỗ chân lông của bạn sẽ được se khít đáng kể.

*4. Mặt nạ sữa tươi – cà chua*

*

*
_Mặt nạ sữa tươi – cà chua_​
Mix nước ép cà chua cùng sữa tươi không đường để tạo thành hỗn hợp chăm sóc da, sau đó dùng tăm bông chấm lên mặt để trong 20 phút cho hỗn hợp khô hẳn, rửa lại bằng nước ấm, bạn có thể sử dụng nước hoa hồng trong việc hỗ trợ làm se khít lỗ chân lông.

*5. Mặt nạ khoai tây – sữa tươi*

_

_
_Mặt nạ khoai tây – sữa tươi_​
Luộc khoai tây, sau đó nghiền nhuyễn và trộn cùng sữa tươi không đường, để hỗn hợp trong tủ lạnh 30 phút sau đó đắp lên mặt khoảng 15-20 phút. Thực hiện đều đặn 1-2 lần/tuần để làm se khít lỗ chân lông.

*6. Mặt nạ giấm táo, bột yến mạch, mật ong*

_

_
_Mặt nạ giấm táo, bột yến mạch, mật ong_​
Mật ong được xem như loại nguyên liệu giữ ẩm hoàn hảo cho da, cực kỳ phù hợp với da hỗn hợp và có khả năng cải thiện tình trạng khô da. Để tạo nên hỗn hợp dưỡng da hoàn hảo, bạn cần 1/3 chén bột yến mạch, 2 muỗng canh giấm táo cùng một chút mật ong, mix hỗn hợp cho đến khi có độ kết dính vừa phải, đắp lên mặt khoảng 20 phút sau đó rửa sạch lại bằng nước ấm.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

